
Apple Removes Epic Games Account from App Store - GamerNintendo
https://nintendosmash.com/apple-removes-epic-games-account-from-app-store-will-not-affect-unreal-engine-support/
======
pier25
Hey dang this other thread has more upvotes and comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24309632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24309632)

Edit:

Well not anymore I guess :)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

~~~
GamerNintendo
Hi dang, can I ask why did you delete my post?

~~~
dang
I didn't delete it. We don't delete anything on HN unless the user who posted
it asks us to.

I did mark it [dupe], which is short for 'duplicate', because it's the same
story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24309632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24309632).
We don't want two different threads about the same story, because it leads to
split discussions and because there are so few slots on the front page.

In such cases, we pick one of the threads to be the main discussion and merge
comments from the other one into it. I picked
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24309632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24309632)
because it was posted earlier than yours, and also because it seems to link to
a more substantive article.

~~~
GamerNintendo
Oh I see. But my post got more upvotes than that post.

~~~
dang
You can't draw much signal from that. Any submission about that story making
the front page would get lots of upvotes, and there are a lot of random or
extraneous factors affecting which ones make the front page.

~~~
GamerNintendo
Hi, am I banned from sharing website link?

